# What not to wear on the road



## David5416 (17 Aug 2013)

This might sound like a completely ridiculous question but - Having only just bought a road bike and trying to spend more time on the road rather than my mountain bike, I have read that you basically should not be seen dead in team replica kits whilst out on your bike, is this a myth or are you indeed commiting a cardinal sin and stand out like a sore thumb.
As previously stated i am completely new to the road and want to buy some nice kit without looking like a tool.


----------



## Kies (17 Aug 2013)

Wear what you like and makes you go faster. Don't worry about other peoples opinions.
I personally don't wear team kit, my ride buddy wears team sky, team Garmin sharp, team pharma quick step.... Good for him I say


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Aug 2013)

I agree with Kies, wear what YOU like and makes you feel comfortable. Other peoples opinions are just that, opinions but not fact!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David5416 (17 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the advice, Kies & Keith . Just wanted a feel of the rights and wrongs before comitting a cardinal sin 1st time out.


----------



## rb58 (17 Aug 2013)

You'll find The Rules here http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/

I refer the honourable gentleman to rules 14 - 19.

Enjoy!


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2013)

if they are paying you to wear it then fair enough but if not wear what you are comfy in


----------



## roadrash (17 Aug 2013)

wear what you like.......but more importantly , like what you wear


----------



## yello (17 Aug 2013)

Whatever floats your boat really.

Saw a guy out yesterday in a simple plain red shirt - could have been a cycling top, could have been a t-shirt, no idea. Point is, I saw him from a distance away!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Aug 2013)

rb58 said:


> You'll find The Rules here http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/
> 
> I refer the honourable gentleman to rules 14 - 19.
> 
> Enjoy!


Wish people would quit with this crap.

OP: Wear whatever you want and ignore the satirical rules quoted.


----------



## s7ephanie (17 Aug 2013)

just dont wear jeans that show your ar*s when bending over


----------



## Tcr4x4 (17 Aug 2013)

Ive been wearing.. *shock horror* Running gear!!!!

Nike running tights and a hi vis lycra type running top... I used to run, and Im not buying a whole new set of clothes just to ride a bike in. 
Its comfortable, functional (apart from no pockets) and means I can be seen a long way off.


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Aug 2013)

I like pockets and a safe place to keep my keys, a £10 note just in case, and my phone... so add to that, padded shorts and wrist/palm protecting fingerless gloves and any top that keeps me warm/cool [for time of year] and dries out fast if it rains... I'm happy.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2013)

This question may have to have it's own money pot like the 'Cyclist didn't say helllo to me' pot.


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2013)

rb58 said:


> You'll find The Rules here http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/
> 
> I refer the honourable gentleman to rules 14 - 19.
> 
> Enjoy!


i could tell you were to put those rules, but that would rude and ungentlemany....

wear what you like as long as you like it and feel comfortable.


----------



## jim55 (17 Aug 2013)

the only thing about wearing that kinda gear will make u out to b a target for scalping "i just passed that guy /girl with all the kit on riding quite a good looking bike ,i must b doing well "kinda thing
if i see someone like that (as most people do )then id expect them to be pretty quick ,personally i dont wear team kit or anything but each to their own ,wear what u like ,nobody cares once ur past them (or more likely they will bust a gut to pass you lol


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 Aug 2013)

David5416 said:


> I have read that you basically should not be seen dead in team replica kits whilst out on your bike,


 
Ohh do people laugh at me, in my team kit and my team helmet, while I drink from my team water bottles, on my team bike 








Strangely enough, I'm cool with making people laugh and smile, even if its at my expense. I like the idea of making people happy as many of these people may not have a nice day to day life.
On a personal level I'm lucky enough to be able to own some really nice kit which I really enjoy. My bikes and kit were brought to make me happy, make me smile and nobody else.. Likewise my friends know I'm an idiot, what I wear has no relationship to that.

I don't care what people ride or wear or how much it cost, or did not cost.... Some people do 
I care if it makes you smile..... which one of these people are you going to be?


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2013)

Is that a brown shagpile carpet...bigger things to worry about than team kit methinks


----------



## Milo (17 Aug 2013)

The only cycling specific clothing I own are spd shoes. Sometimes throw a set of cycling shorts on under my trousers for longer rides but that's about it. Never felt the need personally.


----------



## rb58 (17 Aug 2013)

jowwy said:


> i could tell you were to put those rules, but that would rude and ungentlemany....


It's a shame everyone takes everything so literally.


----------



## cubegame (17 Aug 2013)

I think there is a need to earn what you sport.
But I think people who are labouring and pushing full carbon kit up the slightest incline are far more deserving of scorn than anyone wearing pro kit.


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2013)

cubegame said:


> But I think people who are labouring and pushing full carbon kit up the slightest incline are far more deserving of scorn than anyone wearing pro kit.


 
Why? Jealousy?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 Aug 2013)

cubegame said:


> I think there is a need to earn what you sport..


 
I earn what I sport, it was not given to me


----------



## G3CWI (17 Aug 2013)

...a gorilla costume.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Aug 2013)

cubegame said:


> I think there is a need to earn what you sport.
> But I think people who are labouring and pushing full carbon kit up the slightest incline are far more deserving of scorn than anyone wearing pro kit.


I have a day job. If I want to spend the money I earn on carbon frames and team kit I will.

Loving the influx of financial and fashion advisors on here of late. If anyone actually listened to you, we'd all be riding triban3's or BSO's from Tesco and wearing LIDL shorts with flat shoes.

Get a grip..


----------



## Louch (17 Aug 2013)

wear the best you can afford, with most comfortable fit. best look on a bike is a smile, so make yourself happy, and f*ck the begrudgers


----------



## Louch (17 Aug 2013)

David5416 said:


> Thanks for the advice, Kies & Keith . Just wanted a feel of the rights and wrongs before comitting a cardinal sin 1st time out.


 
he only sin is having a bike that doesnt get ridden!


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2013)

rb58 said:


> It's a shame everyone takes everything so literally.


Some people do take it literally and thats why they keep quoting the rules everytime one of these threads pops. Its getting rather boring now to be honest.


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2013)

cubegame said:


> I think there is a need to earn what you sport.
> But I think people who are labouring and pushing full carbon kit up the slightest incline are far more deserving of scorn than anyone wearing pro kit.


Why should they be scorned?? Jealousy?? They got what you cant afford?? 

Or is it the fact that you also got it but cant do it justice yourself. Someone needs to get a grip and not worry about others and take a good long hard look at yourself.


----------



## Ben M (17 Aug 2013)

Wear what you like. But remember that plain coloured tops make you look like a noob, and the more logos, writing, sponsors and pictures you have, the faster you will be.

In lieu of wearing a club jersey, an event jersey, or a pro team jersey, I wear one of these:
http://shop.helpforheroes.org.uk/products/Essential_Cycling_Top.html

Or CC kit


----------



## VamP (17 Aug 2013)

Wear what you like on the road, I often end up wearing any old crap when there's a laundry time continuum wormhole, but if you turn up at an amateur race wearing Team Sky kit, expect to be ridiculed.


----------



## jayonabike (17 Aug 2013)

One word. Rapha.


----------



## Ben M (17 Aug 2013)

jayonabike said:


> One word. Rapha.


They have a sale on at the moment too... A rain jacket is on its way to me. £110. Bargain.


----------



## jayonabike (17 Aug 2013)

I'm almost hitting the buy button on their soft shell jacket, down from £240 to £190. I have the rain jacket, in red, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Louch (17 Aug 2013)

ns there was me thinking my 6 quid kagool from decathlon was a bargain....


----------



## jim55 (17 Aug 2013)

hahahah ,rapha stuff is far too dear for most its the versace of cycling gear ,really well designed and made but $$$$$$


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Aug 2013)

Louch said:


> ns there was me thinking my 6 quid kagool from decathlon was a bargain....


Yeah, but did you earn the right to wear it?


----------



## rb58 (17 Aug 2013)

jowwy said:


> Some people do take it literally and thats why they keep quoting the rules everytime one of these threads pops. Its getting rather boring now to be honest.


Maybe the OP - who says he's new to all this - hasn't seen the Velomonati site. So, pointing it out to him with my tongue firmly in my cheek wasn't such a stupid thing.


----------



## Ben M (17 Aug 2013)

jayonabike said:


> I'm almost hitting the buy button on their soft shell jacket, down from £240 to £190. I have the rain jacket, in red, you won't be dissapointed.



Rub it in that the red one was in my basket and got removed when they ran out of stock, why don't you? 

The black one will just have to do...


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2013)

jayonabike said:


> I'm almost hitting the buy button on their soft shell jacket, down from £240 to £190. I have the rain jacket, in red, you won't be dissapointed.


buy it, its a superb jacket and a snip at 190


----------



## cubegame (17 Aug 2013)

It's the replies to my tongue in cheek statement earlier which makes me wish that I'd rediscovered cycling ten years ago.

It really is the new golf now. And not in a good way. And yes, I will continue sniggering at all you lardies labouring your Pinarello (one of four bikes you own, none of which you have a clue how to service ) up a 2% gradient as I idle past on my bike shaped Triban 3. You deserve it......


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Aug 2013)

^The typical response from someone who has made a tit of themselves and is now attempting to backtrack.


----------



## Louch (17 Aug 2013)

Can we just let this thread die? More painful reading than my 23 miles in the rain earlier ( decked in decathlons finest)


----------



## jayonabike (17 Aug 2013)

cubegame said:


> And yes, I will continue sniggering at all you lardies labouring your Pinarello (one of four bikes you own, none of which you have a clue how to service ) up a 2% gradient as I idle past on my bike shaped Triban 3.


That says more about you than the bloke puffing his way up a hill on an expensive bike that he bought with his hard earned cash.


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2013)

cubegame said:


> It's the replies to my tongue in cheek statement earlier which makes me wish that I'd rediscovered cycling ten years ago.
> 
> It really is the new golf now. And not in a good way. And yes, I will continue sniggering at all you lardies labouring your Pinarello (one of four bikes you own, none of which you have a clue how to service ) up a 2% gradient as I idle past on my bike shaped Triban 3. You deserve it......


I ride a titanium bike and regularly climb up cat 1/2 climbs in my sky gear and enjoy every laboured mile of it

Why - cause i damn earnt it


----------



## redcard (17 Aug 2013)

cubegame said:


> It's the replies to my tongue in cheek statement earlier which makes me wish that I'd rediscovered cycling ten years ago.
> 
> It really is the new golf now. And not in a good way. And yes, I will continue sniggering at all you lardies labouring your Pinarello (one of four bikes you own, none of which you have a clue how to service ) up a 2% gradient as I idle past on my bike shaped Triban 3. You deserve it......



If you knew much about bikes you probably wouldn't have bought a Triban!


----------



## amaferanga (17 Aug 2013)

jowwy said:


> I ride a titanium bike and regularly climb up cat 1/2 climbs in my sky gear and enjoy every laboured mile of it
> 
> Why - cause i damn earnt it



What are these climb classifications that people keep quoting?


----------



## downfader (17 Aug 2013)

The only rules in cycling (apart from the highway code) is wear what you want to wear, ride the bike you want to ride.


----------



## downfader (17 Aug 2013)

amaferanga said:


> What are these climb classifications that people keep quoting?


 
I'm prolly going to hash this explanation up a little but: In professional racing they rate the climbs in percentages, ratios and categories. Categories are 1, 2, 3 and HC. HC is the hardest of all mountain climbs... Most Brits wont really see anything other than a 2.


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2013)

downfader said:


> I'm prolly going to hash this explanation up a little but: In professional racing they rate the climbs in percentages, ratios and categories. Categories are 1, 2, 3 and HC. HC is the hardest of all mountain climbs... Most Brits wont really see anything other than a 2.


spot on


----------



## amaferanga (17 Aug 2013)

Anyone wearing cheap or non-cycling kit really should try some good quality, fitted cycling gear. You don't have to spend a fortune to get good kit - shop around in sales at the likes of Prendas and Ribble Cycles and you can get top quality jerseys and bib shorts for under £50 each made by the likes of Santini, Castelli, Craft, etc. 

The team kit generally costs more than plain kit of similar quality so it's not worth buying unless you actually think it looks good. And the fake team kit from China is mostly low quality and poor fitting.


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2013)

amaferanga said:


> Anyone wearing cheap or non-cycling kit really should try some good quality, fitted cycling gear. You don't have to spend a fortune to get good kit - shop around in sales at the likes of Prendas and Ribble Cycles and you can get top quality jerseys and bib shorts for under £50 each made by the likes of Santini, Castelli, Craft, etc.
> 
> The team kit generally costs more than plain kit of similar quality so it's not worth buying unless you actually think it looks good. And the fake team kit from China is mostly low quality and poor fitting.


all my team kit is authentic and comes from rapha - expensive, yes it is - good quality, yes it is - does it cost more cause it has sky on it, nope


----------



## amaferanga (17 Aug 2013)

jowwy said:


> spot on



The climb classifications in the grand tours depend on the other climbs on the stage as well. I suspect the classification of UK climbs is more a Strava and/or sportive thing. 

I doubt anything in the UK would ever be more than a Cat 2 climb in the TDF anyway (even the likes of the Bealach na Ba and Great Dunn Fell).


----------



## amaferanga (17 Aug 2013)

jowwy said:


> all my team kit is authentic and comes from rapha - expensive, yes it is - good quality, yes it is - does it cost more cause it has sky on it, nope



I'm sure your Rapha kit is great. I own one Rapha jersey and it's very average - it'd be a £30 jersey if it was made by anyone else.


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2013)

amaferanga said:


> The climb classifications in the grand tours depend on the other climbs on the stage as well. I suspect the classification of UK climbs is more a Strava and/or sportive thing.
> 
> I doubt anything in the UK would ever be more than a Cat 2 climb in the TDF anyway (even the likes of the Bealach na Ba and Great Dunn Fell).


cat 2 climbs are still pretty damn hard when you weigh in at 17st..........and it has nothing to do with strava


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2013)

amaferanga said:


> I'm sure your Rapha kit is great. I own one Rapha jersey and it's very average - it'd be a £30 jersey if it was made by anyone else.


but its not, its made by rapha

my nike trainers are pretty good, but put a dunlop logo on them and they would cost far less

your point is what?????


----------



## Louch (17 Aug 2013)

redcard said:


> If you knew much about bikes you probably wouldn't have bought a Triban!


 
you just lost the CC Ecosse vote with that statement!


----------



## hopless500 (17 Aug 2013)

cubegame said:


> I think there is a need to earn what you sport.
> But I think people who are labouring and pushing full carbon kit up the slightest incline are far more deserving of scorn than anyone wearing pro kit.


 
So you've been past me a few times then ?


----------



## hopless500 (17 Aug 2013)

Ah well, I might be sh!t, but at least I try.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2013)

At the basic level, anything comfortable and appropriate for the weather on your journey is perfect. I find rear pockets on jerseys are very useful too, though not too handy for everybody.


----------



## David5416 (17 Aug 2013)

Some very varied and in depth replies to an honest question. I was only asking advice from people who obviously know more about their sport than me . Thank you very much mr-haematocrit you made me smile and you are so very right. Thanks to everybody for their own personal and honest opinions.


----------



## David5416 (17 Aug 2013)

So it's ok to wear all the team kit right ( only joking , warped sense of humour)


----------



## Louch (17 Aug 2013)

David5416 said:


> So it's ok to wear all the team kit right ( only joking , warped sense of humour)


Only with 8mates in same kit and at 30 mph plus


----------



## LesPaulStd91 (17 Aug 2013)

downfader said:


> I'm prolly going to hash this explanation up a little but: In professional racing they rate the climbs in percentages, ratios and categories. Categories are 1, 2, 3 and HC. HC is the hardest of all mountain climbs... Most Brits wont really see anything other than a 2.




Might be slightly misleading as the rating is 4,3,2,1,HC (easiest->hardest)
and not 1,2,3,HC.

Think of it as a hill that you can ride in fourth gear of your car, more steep and you need to shift down into third, second and then first. Hors Categorie is then too steep for a car (or was in the 30s at least)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Aug 2013)

jayonabike said:


> One word. Rapha.


two words

how much?


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Aug 2013)

I'd like to wear a king of the mountains polka dot jersey but i don't think it's allowed if you can only climb steep hills at 5 mph! I'd also like to wear a Giro d' Italia pink race leaders jersey but i live and mostly cycle in east Lancashire. Too many troglodytes around here would ridicule such an item!


----------



## downfader (18 Aug 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'd like to wear a king of the mountains polka dot jersey but i don't think it's allowed if you can only climb steep hills at 5 mph! I'd also like to wear a Giro d' Italia pink race leaders jersey but i live and mostly cycle in east Lancashire. Too many troglodytes around here would ridicule such an item!


 

TBH I would feel kind of odd in a rainbow jersey or a leader of the race jersey.... I saw loads of those on the Sky Ride a few weeks back. I certainly wouldnt stop people from buying or wearing but not for me personally.


----------



## Widge (23 Aug 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I have a day job. If I want to spend the money I earn on carbon frames and team kit I will.
> 
> Loving the influx of financial and fashion advisors on here of late. If anyone actually listened to you, we'd all be riding triban3's or BSO's from Tesco and wearing LIDL shorts with flat shoes.
> 
> Get a grip..


 

I ride a triban 3, wear LIDL shorts and flat shoes and do most of mi shopping in Tesco..............................................where can I get one of these grips of which you speak?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2013)

Widge said:


> I ride a triban 3, wear LIDL shorts and flat shoes and do most of mi shopping in Tesco..............................................where can I get one of these grips of which you speak?


 


Halfords....


----------



## Powely (23 Aug 2013)

The club I ride with wear a mix of team kit, club kit, branded kit and Aldi/Halfords gear. All without any judgement! Just wear what suits you and your budget and more importantly stops you from getting arrested for indecent exposure!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'd like to wear a king of the mountains polka dot jersey but i don't think it's allowed if you can only climb steep hills at 5 mph! I'd also like to wear a Giro d' Italia pink race leaders jersey but i live and mostly cycle in east Lancashire. Too many troglodytes around here would ridicule such an item!


Love to wear pink, just never found a shirt thats right, all are female unless someone points me in the direction of a Tesco value one.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 Aug 2013)

I like the look of team kit. I don't own any but that's down to the fact I'd probably get moaned at for buying more stuff rather than thinking i'd look daft. Id love a team kit set up. Mr H, loving your whole team outfit, looks the business.


----------



## yello (24 Aug 2013)

Have we all said the same thing enough times yet? Or is this question going to be repeatedly asked!

Methinks a sticky is in order, one that says 'wear what you f-ing well like!'


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Aug 2013)

If wearing "team" kit is so bad. What do you do if the club you're a member of is called "Team" <insert name>


----------



## Siegfried (24 Aug 2013)

> i am completely new to the road and want to buy some nice kit without looking like a tool


 
My view is that you should wear what you think you look good in, what is comfortable, and what is practical for the riding you do. Bella in selle and all that...

If you feel good you'll ride good and if you ride good you'll never look a tool.


----------



## Noodley (24 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Love to wear pink, just never found a shirt thats right, all are female unless someone points me in the direction of a Tesco value one.


 
http://www.prendas.co.uk/details.asp?typ=typ&fkid=2&ID=3293


----------



## amaferanga (24 Aug 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> If wearing "team" kit is so bad. What do you do if the club you're a member of is called "Team" <insert name>


 
Um the difference is you'd actually be a part of that "Team". It'd probably only be called a team if it was an amateur race team anyway.

It does make me chuckle how defensive Pro team kit wearers get when someone suggests they maybe look anything but _cool. _ There are also many, many club kits that are anything but cool (including my nearest big club that I'd join except their kit is hideous).


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Aug 2013)

amaferanga said:


> Um the difference is you'd actually be a part of that "Team". It'd probably only be called a team if it was an amateur race team anyway.
> 
> It does make me chuckle how defensive Pro team kit wearers get when someone suggests they maybe look anything but _cool. _ There are also many, many club kits that are anything but cool (including my nearest big club that I'd join except their kit is hideous).


I know 

I was wanting to see who'd turn up frothy mouthed,flailing away at the keyboard and the kind of response it would provoke.


----------



## Hip Priest (24 Aug 2013)

My best cycling outfit is a plain blue Sugoi jersey (which I got in the sale) and a pair of B'Twin bibs. I quite like the look of team kit, and I really like the Rapha stuff, but it is too expensive for me. If you can afford it and want it, go for it!


----------



## amaferanga (24 Aug 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I know
> 
> I was wanting to see who'd turn up frothy mouthed,flailing away at the keyboard and the kind of response it would provoke.


Ah ok. I thought you were one_of_them


----------



## Louch (24 Aug 2013)

Is the correct answer not wear cycle chat kit!?


----------



## Booyaa (24 Aug 2013)

When is the 2013 cyclechat kit due?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Aug 2013)

Booyaa said:


> When is the 2013 cyclechat kit due?


Matters not. You have to earn the right to wear it


----------



## lesley_x (24 Aug 2013)

Genuinely don't care what I wear when I'm cycling... If I am out there and enjoying myself, it's all that matters, personally. 

Although I will say I am not subjecting anyone to me in lycra at the moment - not long off steroids and need to lose a hell of a lot of weight before I get back in my lycra shorts!!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Aug 2013)

After two years of cheap shorts and bib longs from SportsDirect, Aldi/Lidl and Decathlon, yesterday I bought a pair of Madison Bib Shorts and I REALLY notice the difference. They fit properly, the pad doesn't wander around all over the place, I don't snag a drooping crotch on the front of my seat (oo-er), I'm comfortable and I feel really good wearing them. I'm a convert and all the cheap crap is going in the bin.

Now if only I could get rid of this belly so I wouldn't look ridiculous in a proper cycling top


----------



## jaynana (24 Aug 2013)

Just imagine what u would do if u had a pinarello then..


----------



## jaynana (24 Aug 2013)

Sorry reply was to prev comment


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Aug 2013)

Noodley said:


> http://www.prendas.co.uk/details.asp?typ=typ&fkid=2&ID=3293


Thanks but way out of my price for a shirt.


----------



## Simmer (20 Sep 2013)

It's dark now when I can get out on the bike.... I wear the most hi-vis "you aint gonna miss seeing me" jersey and gilet I could find


----------



## lee1980sim (21 Sep 2013)

Flip flops they're useless for grip and keeping your feet dry


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Sep 2013)

lee1980sim said:


> Flip flops they're useless for grip and keeping your feet dry



The very devil to attach cleats to, I find.


----------



## downfader (21 Sep 2013)

lee1980sim said:


> Flip flops they're useless for grip and keeping your feet dry



A guy I know adapted his so they fit over his cleats on his road shoes. Another uses them when he gets into work and changes over from his roadie shoes.


----------



## winjim (21 Sep 2013)

swl said:


> The very devil to attach cleats to, I find.



You want a pair of these then

http://blog.centurycycles.com/2012/04/new-from-shimano-spd-compatible-flip.html?m=1


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Sep 2013)

winjim said:


> You want a pair of these then
> 
> http://blog.centurycycles.com/2012/04/new-from-shimano-spd-compatible-flip.html?m=1



Just when you thought this wonderful world of cycling couldn't possibly get any weirder


----------



## Stonechat (22 Sep 2013)

winjim said:


> You want a pair of these then
> 
> http://blog.centurycycles.com/2012/04/new-from-shimano-spd-compatible-flip.html?m=1


Look at the date of the post!


----------



## winjim (7 Oct 2013)

Going back to the OP, if you are going to turn up to a small local charity sportive in full pristine replica team kit (down to the socks), don't set off and then /immediately/ go in the wrong direction at the next junction. You will make yourself an object of ridicule.

We never saw those guys again for the whole ride. I wonder what happened to them...


----------



## Berties (7 Oct 2013)

It's not what to wear ,but what you should wear,season on season my layers,gloves and materials change,merano top spring and autumn,wind proof winter with good socks,bib material changes and longs in the height of winter


----------

